# Leandro Barbosa impresses Marbury



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Marbury says hes going to be a top point guard in years to come.



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/1007suns1007.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks, his exact quote is:



> Marbury said the only roadblock is the Brazilian-born Barbosa's grasp of English.
> 
> "That's the only thing he has to do," he said of learning the language. "He has the game down. He's going to be one of the top point guards in the NBA in years to come."


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

good game of leandrinho 6 assists and 3 steals


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They would be nice together in the backcourt.

Might be a bit undersized, but whom could guard the pair either?

-Petey


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Do you think he'll see serious backup mins?... Or any mins at all... I like his game and have a chance of grabbin him in a fantasy league... Who do ya think will see more time and produce outta these three cat's?... Hinrich..Barbosa or Gaines?... Thanks for your imput... Peace


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think out of those guys, Hinrich then Gaines then Barbosa. We still have Brevin Knight who will fill up most the backup mins (and there won't be a lot, Steph will play 40+ mins most nights), and Hinrich should get 16-20 mins a game in Chicago.. Gaines will probably get that same 20 mins a game but he's not the player Kirk is, imho.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> They would be nice together in the backcourt.
> 
> Might be a bit undersized, but whom could guard the pair either?
> ...


Against a small team, it'll be impressive, with Starbury at SG and Barbosa at point. :yes:


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

great game of barbosa last night 
he scores 16 points


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep, he got some good minutes and shot well. He really is a great shooter. I hope we hold on to him, this kid is going to be good sometime..


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Barbosa isn't going anywhere and he will be an excellent addition to the Suns.

There is something to be said, when you can find a back-up PG that might be able to start for over half the other teams in the NBA. That almost automatically makes the 2nd unit better when you have a starter-quality PG as a backup.

The Kings with Bobby Jackson are an example.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

The Colengelo's improved the bench dramatically this summer, we shouldn't have same problem's scoring with our second unit that we had last year.

Penny
Barbosa
Zarko
Googs
Casey
Cezary :woot:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Our second unit is looking a lot better.. I don't think Leandro will get a lot of mins this year behind Brevin, but it's more than likely Knight goes down with another injury (he does every year).. Lee and Zarko are going to bring some much needed youth off the bench.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Don't forget the Big Euro guy. I can't spell his name, but according to a couple of people he was a steal for only 380K. He should contribute as well and he has the same agent as Zarko, so they both have guys they can hang out with.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

another great game Leandrinho played last night.
he scores 14 points and finish with 4 rebounds and 2 steals.


----------

